# Plumbing Materials From Yesteryear



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

#1 The best DWV Plastic there ever was. Made by Genova, it was 
co-extruded. [ABS on the outside -- PVC on the inside] Used ABS fitt's one glue ABS. And it stayed straight! Used to buy it by the truckload from National Line. #2 The 3rd photo goes back into the late 70's. Copper Drainage was the norm in new residental plumbing. After property started its climb and after the gas shortage and all the price increases copper DWV became very expensive. The 3rd photo is Bronsite, this was a copper substitute soldered like copper and used copper fitt's. We used it for about 3 years then plastics got a foothold. I never had a callback or any kind of a leak with this product even though it had a welded seem.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Bill,
I appreciate your passion for the trade. Please post other stuff like this, it really helps us to see what was used before our current time.


----------

